# 603 Chest specialist -Chest x-ray showed extensive indeterminate TB



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

I had applied for Study visa for Australia and was scheduled to arrive for study by 6 July 2015 but MOC has sent an opinion based on the X-ray and asked for RE-MEDICAL.

It involves three cultures and the test called AFB takes 60-65 days for the result.

My concern is that I dont have any symptoms of TB and am healthy and fine. I had suffered Pneumonia in 2004-05 and might be residue of that infection. So, Is there any reason for me to be cautious or concerned as I have not seen any of my friends being referred for 603 test.

can the forum members shed some light on this issue ?

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

phpwiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for Study visa for Australia and was scheduled to arrive for study by 6 July 2015 but MOC has sent an opinion based on the X-ray and asked for RE-MEDICAL.
> 
> ...


In such a case, there is no other option except going through the given tests and proving your medical fitness for the visa. And regarding your study, you should be apply for next term or so. Check with your college. All the best


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> In such a case, there is no other option except going through the given tests and proving your medical fitness for the visa. And regarding your study, you should be apply for next term or so. Check with your college. All the best


Thanks for the reply.

I was to join Australia to study in July'15 but since due to the delay, My COE would be deferred to Feb'2016. So, If my medical is over by, say, Sep'15, would my student Visa be granted in October-November or near feb'16 ?

Any thoughts on that.


----------



## Vishesh10121990 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi even I facing the same issues need to know which university you are applying for


----------

